# How to spot a non-aquatic plant...



## Guest

Well technically the right term to use would be semi-aquatic, there are several species of plant on sale that will survive in a submerged state for several months, however they will start to rot if they are not allowed to emerge from the surface.

Certain garden centres, DIY stores and aquatic shops have been known to sell plants mis-labelled as aquatic species. A very well known trick used by retailers is to replace the plants as they begin to rot, so they always appear fresh. Unsuspecting fishkeepers will often buy semi-aquatic or terrestrial plants, the problem is that when they start to rot they will pollute the water. The following plants should be avoided.


Acorus (_Acorus gramineus_ sp.)
Aluminum Plant (_Pilea cadierei_)
Arrowhead (_Syngonium podophyllum_)
Baby Doll (_Cordyline terminalis_)
Bamboo Plant (_Bamboo_ sp.)
Black Pagoda (_Aeschynanthus parasiticus_)
Borneo/Underwater Fern (_Trichomanes javanicum_)
Brazilian/Borneo Sword, Peace Lily (_Spathiphyllum tasson_)
Chameleon Plant (_Houttuynia cordata_)
Chinese Evergreen (_Aglaonema simplex_)
Compact/Red Dracaena (_Cordyline_ sp.)
Dragon Flame/Tongue (_Hemigraphis repanda_)
Dumb Cane (_Dieffenbachia_ sp.)
Elephant Ear (_Caladium_ sp.)
Green/Red/Gold Hedge (_Alternanthera_ sp.)
Japanese Rush (_Acorus_ sp.)
Kelantan Swordplant, Malayan Sword, Silver Queen (_Aglaonema_ sp.)
Lucky Bamboo, Sandy (_Dracaena sanderiana_)
Mondo Grass, Kyoto Dwarf, Fountain Plant (_Ophiopogon japonica_)
Neanthebella Palm (_Chamaedorea elegans_)
Nerve Plant (_Fittonia argyronanta_)
Peliosanthes (_Peliosanthes_ sp.)
Pickerel Weed/Rush (_Pontederia cordata_)
Pineapple Plant (_Dracaena compacta_)
Pongol Sword (_Chlorophytum bichettii_)
Pothos (_Philodendron_ sp.)
Prayer Plant (_Maranta leucoreura_)
Princess Pine (_Lycopodium obscurum_)
Purple Waffle/Temple/Krinkle (_Hemigraphis exotica, Hemigraphis colorata_)
Sanderiana (_Dracaena_ sp.)
Scarlet Hygro, Alligator Weed (_Alternanthera sessilis_)
Schismatoglottia (_Schismatoglottia_ sp.)
Spider Plant (_Chlorophytum bichetii_)
Stardust Ivy (_Syngonium_ sp.)
Sweet Flag (_Acorus calamus_)
Umbrella Pine (_Sciadopitys verticillata_)
Umbrella Plant (_Cyperus alternifolius_)
Underwater Fern (_Selaginella wildenowii_)
Underwater Palm, Coconut Plant (_Calamus_ sp.)
Underwater/Ground Pine, Club Moss (_Lycopodium_ sp.)
Variegated Dracaena, Green Dracaena (_Dracaena _sp.)
White/Pink Lace (_Melaleuca thymifolia_)

This plant is aquatic...










This one isn't...










In addition to this any plant that has variegated leaves or has a waxy feel should generally be avoided. A few species, such as _Anubias_, can occasionally be mis-identified as a terrestrial plant. My advice is to only obtain live plants from reputable sources. Just think, it'll save you money in the long run.

Happy fishkeeping!


----------



## deb53

Pleccy said:


> Well technically the right term to use would be semi-aquatic, there are several species of plant on sale that will survive in a submerged state for several months, however they will start to rot if they are not allowed to emerge from the surface.
> 
> Certain garden centres, DIY stores and aquatic shops have been known to sell plants mis-labelled as aquatic species. A very well known trick used by retailers is to replace the plants as they begin to rot, so they always appear fresh. Unsuspecting fishkeepers will often buy semi-aquatic or terrestrial plants, the problem is that when they start to rot they will pollute the water. The following plants should be avoided.
> 
> 
> Acorus ( Acorus gramineus sp.)
> Aluminum Plant (Pilea cadierei)
> Arrowhead (Syngonium podophyllum)
> Baby Doll (Cordyline terminalis)
> Bamboo Plant (Bamboo sp.)
> Black Pagoda (Aeschynanthus parasiticus)
> Borneo/Underwater Fern (Trichomanes javanicum)
> Brazilian/Borneo Sword, Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum tasson)
> Chameleon Plant (Houttuynia cordata)
> Chinese Evergreen (Aglaonema simplex)
> Compact/Red Dracaena (Cordyline sp.)
> Dragon Flame/Tongue (Hemigraphis repanda)
> Dumb Cane (Dieffenbachia sp.)
> Elephant Ear (Caladium sp.)
> Green/Red/Gold Hedge (Alternanthera sp.)
> Japanese Rush (Acorus sp.)
> Kelantan Swordplant, Malayan Sword, Silver Queen (Aglaonema sp.)
> Lucky Bamboo, Sandy (Dracaena sanderiana)
> Mondo Grass, Kyoto Dwarf, Fountain Plant (Ophiopogon japonica)
> Neanthebella Palm (Chamaedorea elegans)
> Nerve Plant (Fittonia argyronanta)
> Peliosanthes (Peliosanthes sp.)
> Pickerel Weed/Rush (Pontederia cordata)
> Pineapple Plant (Dracaena compacta)
> Pongol Sword (Chlorophytum bichettii)
> Pothos (Philodendron sp.)
> Prayer Plant (Maranta leucoreura)
> Princess Pine (Lycopodium obscurum)
> Purple Waffle/Temple/Krinkle (Hemigraphis exotica, Hemigraphis colorata)
> Sanderiana( dracaena sp.)
> Scarlet Hygro, Alligator Weed (Alternanthera sessilis)
> Schismatoglottia (Schismatoglottia sp.)
> Spider Plant (Chlorophytum bichetii)
> Stardust Ivy (Syngonium sp.)
> Sweet Flag (Acorus calamus)
> Umbrella Pine (Sciadopitys verticillata)
> Umbrella Plant (Cyperus alternifolius)
> Underwater Fern (Selaginella wildenowii)
> Underwater Palm, Coconut Plant (Calamus sp.)
> Underwater/Ground Pine, Club Moss (Lycopodium sp.)
> Variegated Dracaena, Green Dracaena (Dracaena sp.)
> White/Pink Lace (Melaleuca thymifolia)
> 
> This plant is aquatic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one isn't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to this any plant that has variegated leaves or has a waxy feel should generally be avoided. A few species, such as _Anubias_, can occasionally be mis-identified as a terrestrial plant. My advice is to only obtain live plants from reputable sources. Just think, it'll save you money in the long run.
> 
> Happy fishkeeping!


Great post


----------



## Yacube7

Pleccy said:


> Well technically the right term to use would be semi-aquatic, there are several species of plant on sale that will survive in a submerged state for several months, however they will start to rot if they are not allowed to emerge from the surface.
> 
> Certain garden centres, DIY stores and aquatic shops have been known to sell plants mis-labelled as aquatic species. A very well known trick used by retailers is to replace the plants as they begin to rot, so they always appear fresh. Unsuspecting fishkeepers will often buy semi-aquatic or terrestrial plants, the problem is that when they start to rot they will pollute the water. The following plants should be avoided.
> 
> 
> Acorus (_Acorus gramineus_ sp.)
> Aluminum Plant (_Pilea cadierei_)
> Arrowhead (_Syngonium podophyllum_)
> Baby Doll (_Cordyline terminalis_)
> Bamboo Plant (_Bamboo_ sp.)
> Black Pagoda (_Aeschynanthus parasiticus_)
> Borneo/Underwater Fern (T_richomanes javanicum_)
> Brazilian/Borneo Sword, Peace Lily (_Spathiphyllum tasson_)
> Chameleon Plant (_Houttuynia cordata_)
> Chinese Evergreen (_Aglaonema simplex_)
> Compact/Red Dracaena (_Cordyline_ sp.)
> Dragon Flame/Tongue (_Hemigraphis repanda_)
> Dumb Cane (_Dieffenbachia_ sp.)
> Elephant Ear (_Caladium_ sp.)
> Green/Red/Gold Hedge (_Alternanthera_ sp.)
> Japanese Rush (_Acorus_ sp.)
> Kelantan Swordplant, Malayan Sword, Silver Queen (_Aglaonema_ sp.)
> Lucky Bamboo, Sandy (_Dracaena sanderiana_)
> Mondo Grass, Kyoto Dwarf, Fountain Plant (_Ophiopogon japonica_)
> Neanthebella Palm (_Chamaedorea elegans_)
> Nerve Plant (_Fittonia argyronanta_)
> Peliosanthes (_Peliosanthes_ sp.)
> Pickerel Weed/Rush (_Pontederia cordata_)
> Pineapple Plant (_Dracaena compacta_)
> Pongol Sword (_Chlorophytum bichettii_)
> Pothos (_Philodendron_ sp.)
> Prayer Plant (_Maranta leucoreura_)
> Princess Pine (_Lycopodium obscurum_)
> Purple Waffle/Temple/Krinkle (_Hemigraphis exotica, Hemigraphis colorata_)
> Sanderiana (_Dracaena_ sp.)
> Scarlet Hygro, Alligator Weed (_Alternanthera sessilis_)
> Schismatoglottia (_Schismatoglottia_ sp.)
> Spider Plant (_Chlorophytum bichetii_)
> Stardust Ivy (_Syngonium_ sp.)
> Sweet Flag (_Acorus calamus_)
> Umbrella Pine (_Sciadopitys verticillata_)
> Umbrella Plant (_Cyperus alternifolius_)
> Underwater Fern (_Selaginella wildenowii_)
> Underwater Palm, Coconut Plant (_Calamus_ sp.)
> Underwater/Ground Pine, Club Moss (_Lycopodium_ sp.)
> Variegated Dracaena, Green Dracaena (_Dracaena _sp.)
> White/Pink Lace (_Melaleuca thymifolia_)
> 
> This plant is aquatic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one isn't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to this any plant that has variegated leaves or has a waxy feel should generally be avoided. A few species, such as _Anubias_, can occasionally be mis-identified as a terrestrial plant. My advice is to only obtain live plants from reputable sources. Just think, it'll save you money in the long run.
> 
> Happy fishkeeping!


This is truly valuable information. I never knew that retailers would do such a thing for plant display. I never thought of "pet shop plant fruad." Your article is well written. Thank you.


----------



## luis47

Hi

Awesome.... Thanks for sharing this informative information. I appreciatew your post. You really doing great job. Please keep sharing more and more information. 

Thanks
Have a nice time ahead.


----------

